# Magnesium pills as a stool softener?



## futureyogi (Dec 25, 2013)

So I have been taking docusate sodium for a week and have noticed that my tummy feels more bloated. I looked up d.s. and found that it can actually CAUSE constipation (wtf). So I need an alternative.

Im so blocked up that magnesium citrate didnt work for me (I tried it once). I need something in pill form.

Im basically having incomplete evacuation of my small intestine...thats my conclusion after weeks of this.

what do I look for when buying magnesium? Also, why is it not in the laxative section of stores? just wondering.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are some magnesium salts that are in the laxative section (milk of magnesia, which is sometimes in the antacid section). Sometimes there are "clean out" doses for like a colonoscopy prep.

Just things like Magnesium Oxide (which is usually taken at lower doses around the USRDA and so more used as a dietary supplement) are in the dietary supplement aisle.

Usually there isn't that much problem getting through the small intestine, you can be plenty constpated just from the colon all by itself. Do you stay full way too long or get a lot of vomiting or other indications something is going on before it gets to the colon? I don't know that osmotics do much to change how fast the already a liquid stuff moves through the small intestine. It is usually only in there for a couple of hours, most of the 16-72 hours normal stool takes to get to the end from the mouth is spent in the colon, only like 4-6 hours is in the small intestine.


----------



## futureyogi (Dec 25, 2013)

also do I have to take calcium with it? Im so confused..


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No you do not need to take a Cal-Mag supplement.

You can take magensium by itself.

Usually people take Calcium with the Magnesium to balance the side effects. 1 part Magnesium to 2 parts Calcium usually balances out the stool loosening effect of Magnesium and the Constipating effects of Calcium for those that need one or both minerals for dietary reasons.


----------



## futureyogi (Dec 25, 2013)

Ok. I came across this product called Cleansemore by renewlife. It contains magnesium as the main ingredient and some other natural laxatives. Maybe its a good place to start?

heres a link http://www.renewlife.com/cleansemore.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know why the magnesium oxide 200-750 mgs per day that is cheap and a lot of our people here have had good sucess with is not a reasonable option.

Do you really require it to say laxative on the box? A lot of times I find that adding the word "cleanse" to the box just means they charge a lot more for the same ingredients you can buy elsewhere.

Also usually the dose in cleanses is set to give you a blow out rather than a dose you could take regularly for normal stools. Mostly because if you start pooping diarrhea like crazy it makes you feel like the cleanse is doing something spectacular in there when all it is doing is giving you watery stools.


----------

